# Bow Hunting Land



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

I am looking for some bow hunting land near Minot. Just a teenage kid who is looking for something close to home.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

shoot me a pm I might be able to help or give me a call at 833-8965


----------

